# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  О поклонении Божествам

## Lakshmana Prana das

ШБ 7.5.23-24

Арчанам . Следующий метод преданного служения — это арчанам, поклонение Божеству. Тот, кто хочет поклоняться Божеству, непременно должен обрести покровительство истинного духовного наставника, который обучит его этому методу. Есть много книг, посвященных арчане, и главная из них — «Нарада-панчаратра». В нынешнюю эпоху поклонение Божеству рекомендуется совершать в соответствии с предписаниями «Панчаратры». Однако существует две системы арчаны, одна из которых основана на принципах бхагаваты, а другая — на принципах панчаратрики . В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» нет указания совершать арчану по системе панчаратрики, потому что сейчас, в Кали-югу, даже если человек не поклоняется мурти Господа, он может достичь духовного совершенства, просто слушая о Господе, прославляя Его, памятуя о Нем и поклоняясь Его лотосным стопам (пада-севанам). Рупа Госвами говорит:

шри-вишнох шраване парикшид абхавад ваийасаких киртане
прахладах смаране тад-ангхри-бхаджане лакшмих притхух пуджане
акрурас тв абхивандане капи-патир дасйе 'тха сакхйе 'рджунах
сарвасватма-ниведане балир абхут кришнаптир эшам парам

«Махараджа Парикшит обрел спасение, просто слушая о Господе, а Шукадева Госвами — прославляя Его. Махараджа Прахлада спасся благодаря тому, что всегда помнил о Всевышнем, а богиня процветания, Лакшмидеви, достигла совершенства, поклоняясь лотосным стопам Господа. Махараджа Притху обрел спасение, поклоняясь мурти Господа, а Акрура — вознося Господу молитвы. Хануман достиг совершенства, будучи слугой Господа, Арджуна — став другом Господа, а Махараджа Бали — отдав служению Господу все, чем обладал». Эти великие преданные служили Господу каким-то одним способом, но все они обрели спасение и вернулись домой, к Богу. Так о них сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

Преданным, получившим духовное посвящение, рекомендуется следовать предписаниям «Нарада-панчаратры» и поклоняться Божеству в храме. А что касается семейных преданных — тех, что живут в достатке, — то им тем более следует поклоняться мурти Господа. Если богатый грихастха не использует свои трудовые деньги для служения Господу, то его называют скупцом. Не следует нанимать брахманов, чтобы те за плату совершали поклонение Божествам. Если человек не поклоняется Божеству сам, а нанимает для этого других, значит, он ленив и неискренен в своем служении Господу. Богатые семейные люди могут поклоняться Божествам со всей пышностью, и именно поэтому *поклонение Божествам — обязанность преданных-грихастх*. У нас, в Движении сознания Кришны, есть брахмачари, грихастхи, ванапрастхи и санньяси, но поклоняться Божествам в храме должны прежде всего грихастхи. Брахмачари могут вместе с санньяси путешествовать и проповедовать, а ванапрастхи должны готовиться к следующей ступени отречения от мира, к санньясе . Но преданные-грихастхи, как правило, занимаются материальной деятельностью, и если они не будут поклоняться Божествам, то наверняка падут. Поклонение Божествам требует неукоснительного соблюдения всех правил и предписаний, и, если преданный будет строго им следовать, он убережет себя от падения. Благодаря этому преданный будет стойким в своем служении. Обычно у семейных людей есть дети, и, если потребуется, замужняя женщина должна заботиться и о детях других грихастх, подобно тому как это делают воспитательницы в детском саду.

Принципам арчана-видхи, поклонения Божествам, нужно следовать в соответствии со своими возможностями и делать это так, как велит духовный учитель. Для тех, кто не может служить Божествам в храме, в «Агни-пуране» дается такое указание: преданный- грихастха, не имеющий возможности сам служить Божествам, должен по крайней мере смотреть, как совершается богослужение, и тогда он тоже достигнет успеха в духовной жизни. Смысл поклонения Божествам в том, чтобы всегда сохранять внутреннюю и внешнюю чистоту. Преданные- грихастхи должны быть образцом чистоплотности.

Процесс поклонения Божествам неразрывно связан со слушанием и повторением. Именно поэтому перед каждой мантрой произносится слово намах. В мантре заключена особая сила, и преданные- грихастхи должны пользоваться благом, которое они получают, произнося ту или иную мантру. Есть много мантр, начинающихся со слова намах, однако тот, кто поет святое имя Господа, получает плоды многократного повторения этого слова. Произнося святое имя, можно возвыситься до любви к Богу. Возникает вопрос: а зачем тогда получать посвящение? Ответ заключается в том, что, просто произнося святое имя, человек, несомненно, может обрести духовное совершенство, любовь к Богу, но, пока у него есть материальное тело, он все же подвержен осквернению. Именно поэтому для преданного очень большое значение имеет арчана-видхи . Так что нужно применять и систему бхагаваты, и систему панчаратрики .

Поклонение Божествам бывает двух видов: чистое и смешанное с кармической деятельностью. Тот, кто строго следует принципам преданного служения, непременно должен поклоняться Божествам. Празднование Шри Джанмаштами, Рама-навами, Нрисимха-чатурдаши и других важных дней, связанных с деяниями Господа или Его преданных, тоже относится к поклонению Божествам. Иначе говоря, преданные- грихастхи обязаны отмечать эти праздники.

А теперь перечислим *оскорбления, которых следует избегать при поклонении Божествам*: 1. Нельзя входить в храм в обуви или въезжать в него на паланкине. 2. Нельзя пропускать праздники, связанные с Господом. 3. Нельзя забывать кланяться Божествам. 4. Нельзя входить в храм в оскверненном состоянии, в частности, не ополоснув рот и руки после еды. 5. Нельзя кланяться на одну руку. 6. Нельзя обходить что-либо или кого бы то ни было прямо перед Божествами. 7. Перед Божествами нельзя вытягивать ноги. 8. Нельзя сидеть перед Божествами, обхватив лодыжки руками. 9. Нельзя лежать перед Божествами. 10. Перед Божествами нельзя есть. 11. Нельзя лгать перед Божествами. 12. Нельзя перед Божествами громко обращаться к кому-то другому. 13. Перед Божествами нельзя вести пустые разговоры. 14. Перед Божествами нельзя плакать. 15. Нельзя перед Божествами ни с кем спорить. 16. Перед Божествами нельзя никого отчитывать. 17. Нельзя перед Божествами выказывать кому-либо свое расположение. 18. Перед Божествами нельзя произносить грубые слова. 19. Нельзя появляться перед Божествами в шерстяной накидке. 20. Нельзя никого хулить перед Божествами. 21. Перед Божествами нельзя оказывать почести кому-то другому. 22. Перед Божествами нельзя сквернословить. 23. Нельзя перед Божествами испускать газы. 24. Если у человека есть возможность поклоняться Божествам со всей пышностью, он не должен пренебрегать этим. 25. Нельзя есть то, что не было предложено Божествам. 26. Нельзя забывать предлагать Божествам свежие фрукты по сезону. 27. Нельзя предлагать Божествам пищу, которую кто-то уже пробовал или часть которой была отдана другим (иначе говоря, пока пища не предложена Божествам, ее нельзя никому давать). 28. Нельзя сидеть спиной к Божествам. 29. Перед Божествами нельзя кланяться кому-то другому. 30. Кланяясь духовному учителю, не следует забывать произносить соответствующие молитвы. 31. Не следует хвалить себя перед Божествами. 32. Нельзя поносить полубогов. Таковы тридцать два оскорбления, которых должен избегать преданный, поклоняющийся Божествам.

Кроме того, есть *оскорбления, упомянутые в «Вараха-пуране»*: 1. Нельзя принимать пищу в доме богатого человека. 2. Нельзя входить в комнату Божеств, когда там темно. 3. Нельзя нарушать правила поклонения Божествам. 4. Нельзя входить в храм беззвучно. 5. Нельзя предлагать Божествам пищу, которую видела собака. 6. Проводя пуджу, нельзя нарушать молчание. 7. Нельзя во время пуджи ходить в туалет. 8. Нельзя предлагать Божествам благовония, не предлагая им цветов. 9. Поклоняясь Божествам, не следует использовать цветы, которые запрещено предлагать. 10. Человек не должен проводить пуджу, если он не чистил в этот день зубы. 11. Нельзя проводить пуджу сразу после полового сношения. 12. Поклоняясь Божествам, нельзя прикасаться к светильнику, к трупу или к женщине во время ее менструации; нельзя проводить пуджу в красной или синей, а также нестираной, чужой или заношенной одежде. Человеку нельзя поклоняться Божествам, если он только что видел мертвеца, нельзя проявлять гнев перед Божествами и нельзя проводить пуджу сразу после посещения крематория. Поев, человек не должен проводить пуджу до тех пор, пока пища не переварится. Он не должен прикасаться к Божествам или совершать какие-либо обряды поклонения, если принимал в пищу сафлоровое масло или асафетиду. Все это тоже считается оскорблением.

Кроме того, в шастрах говорится и *о других оскорблениях*: 1. Нельзя формально следовать ведическим предписаниям, питая в глубине души неприязнь к таким шастрам, как «Шримад-Бхагаватам». 2. Нельзя вводить в обиход писания, не согласующиеся с учением Вед. 3. Нельзя перед Божествами жевать пан или бетель. 4. Нельзя класть цветы, которые будут предлагаться Божествам, на листья клещевины. 5. Нельзя проводить пуджу в послеобеденное время. 6. Проводя пуджу, нельзя сидеть на одном уровне с Божествами или на голом полу. 7. Омывая Божества, нельзя прикасаться к Ним левой рукой. 8. Нельзя предлагать Божествам несвежие или уже предложенные цветы. 9. Проводя пуджу, нельзя сплевывать. 10. Поклоняясь Божествам, нельзя прославлять самого себя. 11. Нельзя неровно наносить на лоб тилак . 12. Нельзя входить в храм, не омыв стоп. 13. Нельзя предлагать Божествам пищу, приготовленную тем, кто не имеет духовного посвящения. 14. Нельзя проводить пуджу и предлагать Божествам бхогу на глазах у человека, который не получил духовного посвящения или не является вайшнавом. 15. Не следует поклоняться Божеству, не выразив сначала почтение полубогам, таким как Ганеша, которые помогают преданному подняться на Вайкунтху. 16. Преданный не должен проводить пуджу, не осушив тело от пота. 17. Нельзя отказываться вдохнуть аромат цветка, который был предложен Божествам. 18. Нельзя клясться святым именем Бога.

Человек, нанесший Господу какое-либо из этих оскорблений, *должен прочитать вслух хотя бы одну главу «Бхагавад-гиты»*. Так сказано в Аванти-кханде «Сканда-пураны». Кроме того, говорится, что, прочитав вслух тысячу имен Господа Вишну, можно избавиться от всех последствий своих оскорблений. Там же, в «Сканда- пуране» (Рева-кханда), сказано, что, если человек будет возносить молитвы дереву туласи или посеет семечко этого дерева, он тоже освободится от последствий нанесенных им оскорблений. От этих последствий будут избавлены и те, кто поклоняется шалаграма- шиле . А в «Брахманда-пуране» говорится, что свободу от расплаты за нанесенные оскорбления получает тот, кто поклоняется Господу Вишну, держащему в Своих четырех руках раковину, диск, цветок лотоса и булаву. В «Ади-вараха-пуране» тому, кто нанес оскорбление Божествам, рекомендуется соблюсти однодневный пост в святом месте Шаукарава, а потом омыться в Ганге.

*Арчанам включает в себя также мысленное поклонение Божествам*. В Уттара-кханде «Падма-пураны» сказано: «Как правило, любой человек может поклоняться Божествам в уме». А в «Гаутамия- тантре» говорится, что мысленное поклонение Божествам особенно подходит для санньяси, ибо у них нет никакой собственности. В «Нарада-панчаратре» Господь Нараяна называет мысленное поклонение Божествам манаса-пуджей . Манаса-пуджа способна избавить человека от всех четырех видов материальных страданий. Мысленное поклонение Божествам меньше всего зависит от обстоятельств. Один из нава-йогендр, Авирхотра Муни, говорит в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», что Божествам можно поклоняться, просто повторяя все необходимые мантры . В шастрах упомянуто восемь типов мурти, и один из них — это Божество, созданное в уме. В связи с этим в «Брахма-вайварта-пуране» рассказывается такая история.

Давным-давно в городе Пратиштхана-пуре жил один очень бедный брахман, который, однако, не чувствовал себя обделенным и не имел никаких греховных помыслов. Как-то раз ему довелось присутствовать на встрече брахманов, где обсуждалось поклонение Божествам в храме. И там он услышал, что Божеству можно поклоняться в уме. Позже, совершив омовение в реке Годавари, брахман стал мысленно поклоняться Господу. Он мысленно мыл храм, а затем мысленно же приносил в золотых и серебряных кувшинах воду из всех святых рек. Он собирал всевозможные ценные предметы, необходимые для поклонения в храме, и совершал это поклонение со всей пышностью, начиная с купания Божества и заканчивая проведением арати . Так он поклонялся Господу и чувствовал себя необычайно счастливым. Прошло много лет, и вот однажды брахман мысленно приготовил на ги очень вкусный рис с молоком и сахаром, чтобы предложить его Господу. Когда рис был готов, он выложил его на золотое блюдо и уже хотел поднести Кришне, но сначала решил проверить, не слишком ли рис горячий, и прикоснулся к нему пальцем. Рис оказался настолько горячим, что брахман обжег палец. Когда брахман по-настоящему обжегся рисом, который он мысленно приготовил для Господа, Господь Вишну, повелитель Вайкунтхи, заулыбался. Богиня процветания спросила Господа, почему Он улыбается. Тогда Господь Вишну велел Своим приближенным доставить брахмана на Вайкунтху. Так этот брахман обрел самипью — освобождение, после которого душа всегда живет рядом с Верховным Господом.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> ШБ 7.5.23-24
> Преданным, получившим духовное посвящение, рекомендуется следовать предписаниям «Нарада-панчаратры» и поклоняться Божеству в храме. А что касается семейных преданных — тех, что живут в достатке, — то им тем более следует поклоняться мурти Господа. Если богатый грихастха не использует свои трудовые деньги для служения Господу, то его называют скупцом. Не следует нанимать брахманов, чтобы те за плату совершали поклонение Божествам. Если человек не поклоняется Божеству сам, а нанимает для этого других, значит, он ленив и неискренен в своем служении Господу. Богатые семейные люди могут поклоняться Божествам со всей пышностью, и именно поэтому *поклонение Божествам — обязанность преданных-грихастх*. У нас, в Движении сознания Кришны, есть брахмачари, грихастхи, ванапрастхи и санньяси, но поклоняться Божествам в храме должны прежде всего грихастхи. Брахмачари могут вместе с санньяси путешествовать и проповедовать, а ванапрастхи должны готовиться к следующей ступени отречения от мира, к санньясе . Но преданные-грихастхи, как правило, занимаются материальной деятельностью, и если они не будут поклоняться Божествам, то наверняка падут. Поклонение Божествам требует неукоснительного соблюдения всех правил и предписаний, и, если преданный будет строго им следовать, он убережет себя от падения. Благодаря этому преданный будет стойким в своем служении. Обычно у семейных людей есть дети, и, если потребуется, замужняя женщина должна заботиться и о детях других грихастх, подобно тому как это делают воспитательницы в детском саду.


Прабху, извините, может это выделение, что именно грихастхи должны поклонятся Божествам, не очень-то уместно. Здесь на форуме выкладываются фотки всех Божеств, в том числе ЕС Индрадьюмны Свами, ЕС Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Имеется в виду, что грихастхи должны поклоняться Божествам. Но не только грихастхи же. Всем остальным это тоже не запрещается.

----------


## Екатерина Сочи

Харе Кришна!
примите мои почтительные поклоны!
вот эта фраза написанная вами:
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» нет указания совершать арчану по системе панчаратрики, потому что сейчас, в Кали-югу, даже если человек не поклоняется мурти Господа, он может достичь духовного совершенства, просто слушая о Господе, прославляя Его, памятуя о Нем и поклоняясь Его лотосным стопам (пада-севанам).
указывает ли эта фраза на то, что поклонение Божествам это не обязательное условие в преданном служении? Например, фрукты Кришне я предлагаю прямо из рук, очищаю, разделываю на дольки и предлагаю Кришне попробывать этот апельсинчик, потом через некоторое время сама уже вкушаю. Правильно ли это? это не оскорбление?
и еще вопрос, если поклонение Божествам в наш век не главное условие, тогда зачем в храме на программе делают этот ритуал? и ведь на это уходит не мало времени. почему бы тогда просто не читать книги, и воспевать святые имена все время?
спасибо.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Прабху, извините, может это выделение, что именно грихастхи должны поклонятся Божествам, не очень-то уместно. Здесь на форуме выкладываются фотки всех Божеств, в том числе ЕС Индрадьюмны Свами, ЕС Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами...


Просто для грхастх поклонение Божествам наиболее необходимо. Поклонение может быть разным, но это уже тонкости.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна!
> примите мои почтительные поклоны!
> вот эта фраза написанная вами:
> В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» нет указания совершать арчану по системе панчаратрики, потому что сейчас, в Кали-югу, даже если человек не поклоняется мурти Господа, он может достичь духовного совершенства, просто слушая о Господе, прославляя Его, памятуя о Нем и поклоняясь Его лотосным стопам (пада-севанам).
> указывает ли эта фраза на то, что поклонение Божествам это не обязательное условие в преданном служении? Например, фрукты Кришне я предлагаю прямо из рук, очищаю, разделываю на дольки и предлагаю Кришне попробывать этот апельсинчик, потом через некоторое время сама уже вкушаю. Правильно ли это? это не оскорбление?
> и еще вопрос, если поклонение Божествам в наш век не главное условие, тогда зачем в храме на программе делают этот ритуал? и ведь на это уходит не мало времени. почему бы тогда просто не читать книги, и воспевать святые имена все время?
> спасибо.


Шрила Прабхупада дал нам и воспевание и поклонение. Вместе и то и другое. В какой-то лекции Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами подробно объясняет почему так. Мы не можем чисто воспевать - грехи мешают..беспокойный ум, вожделение и тд..А когда мы поклоняемся Божествам, непосредственно, как пуджари, соприкасаемся с Его телом, наш ум успокаивается, вожделение уменьшается или вообще проходит. И преданные начинает всё чаще и чаще вспоминать о Божествах, о Господе..А покормили ли Его, а чем, а есть ли что у Него одеть и тд..И так постепенно наше воспевание становиться более внимательным. 
Маханидхи Свами предлагает один из способов для более внимательного воспевания, представить, что Кришна сидит рядом с вами и слушает вас. И это очень легко сделать, если вы постоянно заботитесь о Божествах, потому, что есть конкретная Личность. А не какой-то абстрактный Бог, на облаке или где-то коров пасёт, вообще непоятно, что за такой Бог... :mig: 
А то что вы Божеств с рук кормите, это уже ваши отношения..У кого-то Он с рук ест, у кого-то только с золотой посуды со всеми мантрами... 
Главное в поклонении чистота и пунктуальность - Шрила Прабхупада. Всё остальное придёт..

----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо Лакшмана Прана прабху за такие такие цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады. Это очень помогает поддерживать веру.

----------


## Susila dasi

Я учусь правильному отношению к Божествам...


Интервью старших пуджари Московского храма Вишнураты Прабху и матаджи Дхвани
- Как вы начали служить Божествам?
Вишнурата: Это было в конце 92 - начале 93 года. В храме на Беговой тогда был такой замечательный вайшнав - Айравата Прабху. Как-то раз он проходил мимо меня, и, видимо решив, что ни на что другое я не гожусь, хлопнул меня по плечу и сказал: "Будешь служить Божествам". Он командировал меня в распоряжение Гаура-Нитая Прабху - был у нас тогда такой замечательный преданный. Он был большой, круглый и очень веселый. И он начал меня понемногу учить. Как сейчас помню, церемония омовения Божеств  занимала у меня тогда час и пятнадцать минут. Поэтому матаджи Апараджита, которая одевала Божества после омовения, все время возмущалась - и даже чуть не разругалась с Гаура-Нитаем, требуя, чтобы меня отстранили от омовения. Но понемногу дело пошло на лад, я стал омывать быстрее. Потом мне стали иногда доверять одевать Божества. 
Примерно в 95-м году я стал старшим пуджари. В 97-м году на какое-то время даже занесло в президенты храма - слава Богу, ненадолго. В общем, с тех пор так вокруг Божеств и кручусь.
Дхвани: Я тогда приехала на фестиваль и, придя на утреннюю программу, увидела Божества. Уже не в первый раз в принципе, но к тому моменту я уже начала служить Божествам в Днепропетровске, поэтому в этот раз смотрела на Них "профессиональным" взглядом. Мне бросилось в глаза то, что чалмы на Них были сделаны как-то странно. Стоя перед алтарем, я думала: "Какие красивые Божества! И какие ужасные на Них чалмы, уж прости меня, Господи. Вот бы короны Им красивые сшить!". Не прошло и пятнадцати минут, как из пуджарской вышла какая-то матаджи и попросила меня помочь погладить платочки и гамчхи для Божеств. Я очень обрадовалась - стоило мне пожелать послужить Им, как Они откликнулись. Пока я гладила, эта матаджи стала говорить о шитье для Божеств. Я сказала, что тоже шью Божествам. Она тут же предложила мне сделать новые короны. Именно короны! 
Я сшила эти короны достаточно быстро, но, поскольку она дала мне неправильные размеры, они получились слишком большими. Но я не стала отчаиваться. Я думаю, что это было испытание на гордыню. 
И потом, на явление Нитьянанды, я уже сшила Божествам одежды целиком. Я почему-то каждый раз начинаю служить каким-либо Божествам с явления Нитьянанды. Нитьянанда спасает самых падших - видимо, я отношусь к этой категории. 
Как-то незаметно я осталась в Москве, потому что вернуться в Днепропетровск никак не получалось. Сколько я ни пыталась уехать, Кришна не отпускал. Со временем я и пытаться перестала. 
Служение Божествам поддерживало меня в самые сложные времена. Даже когда я болела так, что почти не могла ходить, я все равно старалась служить - хотя бы на праздники. Несмотря на то, что в храм приходилось буквально ползти. Я шла в алтарь не для того, чтобы выглядеть героем - это была моя внутренняя потребность. Человек нуждается в кислороде, но когда кислород ему доступен, он даже не задумывается над этим. А если доступ воздуха перекрыт, он дышит изо всех сил, стараясь вдохнуть хоть немного кислорода. В тот момент у меня был перекрыт кислород на служение Божествам. Когда тело уже практически не работает, ты не можешь позволить себе такую роскошь - лично служить Божествам. Но поскольку мне было это очень нужно, я старалась урвать момент - одеть Божества хотя бы на праздник. Тогда я многое переоценила, ощутила ценность служения. Насколько легко его потерять, и насколько трудно перенести эту потерю.
- Вы служите Божествам уже столько лет. Почему?
Дхвани: Есть разные причины. Во-первых, я понимаю, что у меня нет веры в святое имя. Для того, чтобы "просто повторять джапу", нужна вера в святое имя - такая, как была у Харидаса Тхакура. Я же верю в святое имя чисто теоретически. Конечно, время от времени появляются какие-то ощущения от повторения. Порой читаешь джапу с большим трудом, а в другой раз круги пролетают незаметно. Это значит, что настоящей веры нет. А нашей веры хватает только на то, чтобы хотя бы заставить себя повторять джапу.
Когда я повторяю святое имя, я не вижу Кришну. Когда человек повторяет святое имя чисто, он видит перед собой Самого Кришну. Об этом говорят и шастры, и святые. Если, повторяя святое имя, человек видит образ Кришны, он тянется повторять снова и снова, потому что не может оторвать глаз от Господа. Это то самое высшее наслаждение, благодаря которому преданный может не есть, не пить и не спать, ради того, чтобы соприкасаться с Кришной в форме святого имени. Он видит Кришну духовным зрением. А у меня такого зрения нет. Поэтому я хожу к Божествам - чтобы видеть образ Кришны (в данном случае - Чайтаньи и Нитьянанды), чтобы мое повторение святого имени было к чему-то - к Кому-то - привязано. Мои глаза вилят только материальные формы. Но Господь является в форме арча-виграхи, как раз для таких, как я, для тех, у кого не развито духовное зрение. 
Вторую причину - я понимаю скорее сердцем и еще немного разумом. Все в этом мире преходяще, я ощутила это в собственной жизни. Я вижу, что друзья приходят и уходят. Уходят даже самые близкие люди, которые, казалось, никогда тебя не предадут и не покинут. А они предают и покидают, и это не их вина - таков мир. В любом случае, все умрут. Все отношения начинаются и заканчиваются. Даже учителя приходят и уходят. 
Но Божества вечны. Что бы с нами не происходило, будь мы в тамасе, в полнейшем тамасе, в супер-тамасе, нмы все равно нуждаемся в отношениях. А Божества никуда не уйдут, даже если сменятся Их формы. Божества - это вечная форма Бога. Господь никогда не предаст. Даже если преданного выгонят из одной ятры, он встретится с Божествами в другой. Они никогда тебя не бросят, что бы с тобой ни происходило. Они не бросят тебя - только ты можешь бросить Их. 
Вишнурата: Начав служить Божествам, я подошел за благословением к своему духовному учителю. Когда я сказал: "Гуру Махарадж, я хочу служить Божествам", он  спросил: "А ты будешь служить Им всю жизнь?" Я, будучи молодым энтузиастом, ответил: "Да, Гуру Махарадж!" Он был доволен таким ответом. И сказал мне: "В учениках мне важно постоянство. Не имеет значения, какую должность человек занимает в иерархии Движения, но он должен делать свое служение постоянно". И это был определяющий момент,- то, что поддерживало меня в течение многих лет… 
А еще, я учусь у Дхвани правильному отношению к Божествам - именно как к Личностям. Раньше мое служение было более формальным. Теоретически я и давно слышал, что Божества - личности, но когда я начал общаться с ней, я с удивлением открыл для себя, наскольку глубокими могут быть эти отношения. Это не сантименты. Я стараюсь развивать такое же отношение к Божествам. 
А еще стараюсь молиться о том, чтобы, какие бы ситуации не складывались в моей жизни, я все время мог оставаться рядом с Божествами.
- Скажите, по своему богатому опыту, кто дольше всего держится в служении?
Дхвани: Персоналисты.  Те, кто верит в Бога или хотя бы пытается поверить. Имперсоналисты вообще нигде не задерживаются - ни у Божеств, ни в ИСККОН. 
Кстати, многие современные индусы не особенно религиозны, но если уж они во что-то верят, то в Божества. Им с детства объясняют: вот Кришна, вот Дурга, а вот Кали. Человек может ничего не соображать в философии, зато он свято верит, что Божество перед ним - Сам Кришна. А кто-то досконально изучит всю философию, но Кришну  увидеть так и не сможет. Нужно развивать правильное отношение к Божествам. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада дал нам оба процесса - санкиртану и арчану. Юга-дхарма - повторение святого имени, зачем тогда было вводить поклонение Божествам? Шрила Прабхупада видел, в каком состоянии находятся западные люди. Они даже не атеисты. Атеиста можно обратить в какую-нибудь религию, но имперсоналиста ни во что не обратишь. И единственное лекарство от имперсонализма - это арчана, поклонение Божествам.
- Мы приходим к Божествам с разными мотивами, далеко не всегда чистыми. Имеет ли смысл служить, если особой любви к Богу у нас нет, а есть только материальные желания? Принимают ли Они такое служение?
Дхвани: Допустим, есть у вас бабушка,  которая чем-то болеет, и потому даже по квартире передвигается с трудом. Так что - пусть она сидит целыми днями одна, при том, что переход от дивана до кухни занимает у нее два часа? Или все-таки пусть к ней приходит хоть кто-то - то один родственник, то другой. Хотя мысленно они могут быть в другом месте, мечтая о том, чтобы этот визит поскорее закончился - по крайней мере, они смогут помочь ей, пообщаться, пусть и с натянутой улыбкой…
- Господь принимает положение такой "бабушки"?
Дхвани: Когда Господь приходит в форме Божества, Он понимает, куда идет. Он ставит Себя как бы в зависимое положение. Но в отличие от ухода за этой больной бабушкой, служение Божествам, даже если оно совершается нехотя, очищает. Господь ставит Себя в положение некоего несамостоятельного существа, которое не может, например, спрыгнуть с алтаря и взять себе яблоко - это яблоко нужно Ему принести. Но, в отличие от той бабушки, Он - Верховная Личность Бога, и если это яблоко Ему долго не нести, ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет.
И еще - даже если приходишь в храм с нечистым сознанием, сам факт того, что ты пытаешься идти, пусть без особой охоты, Кришна оценит. Да, Ему может быть не очень приятно видеть возле Себя кислую физиономию. Но если ты постоянно приходишь на протяжении многих лет, вне зависимости от своего настроения, очищение неизбежно. Это и называется ваидхи-садхана-бхакти.
- Почему на одном алтаре может быть несколько пар Божеств? Чем разные Божества одной личности отличаются друг от друга?
Дхвани: Это одни и те же личности, только в разном настроении. Сколько по миру Божеств одной и той же личности? В принципе, можно было установить одного Нрисимху. Или одного Чайтанью и одного Нитьянанду. Зачем в каждом городе по Божеству? Дело в том, что каждому городу, каждому месту соответствует определенное настроение Бога, в нашем случае - Чайтаньи и Нитьянанды. Этому месту пришла милость Божества именно в таком настроении.
- Если разные Божества  - одна и та же личность в разном умонастроении, зачем вообще тогда храмовые Божества? Пусть у всех будут свои, домашние Божества, и каждый будет Им поклоняться в своем умонастроении.  
Дхвани: Об этом написано в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Каждый пуджари нашего храма должен считать Шри Шри Даял Нитай - Шачи-суту своими - личными - Божествами. Более того, каждый московский преданный должен считать так. Даже если преданный не может приходит к Ним часто, все равно он должен знать: "Мой Бог - это Шри Шри Даял Нитай - Шачи-сута. Это мои Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитьянанда". 
Божества в Маяпуре - это здорово, но Они в другом настроении. Божества еще где-нибудь - тоже замечательно, у Них Свое настроение, более соответствующее тому месту. 
Но вайшнавы, живущие в Москве, должны понимать, что эти Божества пришли сюда, в этот жуткий город, ради каждого из нас. Господь Сам, лично пришел к нам. Именно к нам, поскольку мы  оказались в этом городе. 
Шрила Прабхупада писал во многих письмах, говорил в лекциях: если вы живете в городе, даже в большом, но можете доехать до храма - каждый день или пусть реже - нужно ездить к храмовым Божествам. А если вы живете слишком далеко от храма (все-таки Москва - огромный город) вы можете установить у себя Божества, но должны думать о Них, как об экспансиях главных Божеств. Шри Шри Даял Нитай - Шачи-сута  - изначальные Божества Москвы. 
Не каждый прихожанин может поклоняться Господу в храмовом алтаре. Поэтому можно установить домашние Божества, поклонение которым более доступно. Но при этом Они должны восприниматься как представители основных Божеств.

----------

